# Help/Advice



## dfisher (Jun 21, 2018)

Four weeks ago this past Friday, we were given the news that our 14-year old has a kidney problem that will take him from us. At the time, the vet had no idea on time left. Since that Friday he has been up and down but as of this post has gone a day and a half without eating. We have heard that you will know when it's time to put them down. We don't want to (unless left with no choice) to have him walk into the vets to be put down. This is the first time we have had to put a dog down. Any advice from those out there that have been through this. It would be much appreciated. Thank you.

Correction on last post. Vet said around four weeks as best guess. I said in last post they had no idea.


----------



## BrianO (Apr 7, 2016)

With my last dog, I regret that I waited too long. She had so many rebounds, I expected another. I see in hindsight that I could have spared her pain. I should have acted a day or two sooner.

This is never easy. This is also very different for everybody. Don’t beat yourself up and go with your gut level decision.

So sorry you are walking through this right now.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I lost my 4 year old a year ago. He had a spleen and liver issue (cancer) and they gave us 2-4 weeks but that estimated ended up being wrong and we only got an additional 5 days (from the 2 week estimatation; 10 days total from start to finish). 

We put him down. It was an extremely hard decision and he walked into the vet's office wagging his tail. 

I choose to put him down when we did because I a) didn't want him to die alone or to be in pain and b) I couldn't keep living in the fear and stress and anxiety that his tumor(s) would rupture and I'd come home/wake up to a dead dog. We had spent so much time fighting him to eat. Shoving medications in him to help him but it was just a big pile of stress and heartbreak. He wouldn't eat. He wasn't feeling good. Etc. 

The hardest thing I've done was put him down. He ate donuts and mcdonald's chicken nuggets on his last day (of course he seemed to have an appetite that day, go figure). Everyone at the vet got to love on him and get their goodbyes in and we got to see him go out with the spark and joy in his eye instead of having to rush his dying body in by waiting too soon. 

Our vet did a necropsy (cause I wanted answers) and called me that night and said she has no way of explaining how Bear was able to WALK into his last vet appointment. He had multiple softball sized tumors and was just riddled with cancer and she couldn't explain how a dog that was THAT SICK was able to walk in and wag his tail and give kisses like it was no problem. 

I struggled for about a month after wards. Guilt over putting him down. Regret. Sorrow. I think it's typical grief for pet owners. Today I know I made the right choice. And I'm glad I did. My husband and I were able to say goodbye on our terms with him still knowing what it was like to be Bear. He knew what I did. As they sedated him, I saw it dawn in his eyes about what was happening and he leaned forward and licked my face one last time and he was gone. And I think that was him thanking me for making that hard hard decision to release him from that body. (I could also be over anthropomorphising to ease my own grief)

I don't know if any of this will help you make your decision, but I wish you peace and send you kindness in this most difficult time for your family. I'm very sorry for your impending loss. I wish they lived forever. *hugs*


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I merged your 2 posts together so it made a little more sense. 

Have you taken a look at a quality of life scale? That might help you determine what to do. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

I hope this resource helps https://www.jjhospicetherapydog.com/resources


----------

